# The Top 20 Most Annoying Buzzwords and Phrases in the Workplace



## daftandbarmy (4 Sep 2014)

The Top 20 Most Annoying Buzzwords and Phrases in the Workplace


Accountemps Survey Reveals "Dynamic," "Deep Dive" and "Leverage" Among Most Overused Buzzwords 

TORONTO, Sept. 4, 2014 /CNW/ - While today's workplace is awash with buzzwords and clichés, certain terms and phrases are more common -- and grating -- than others, according to an Accountemps survey of human resources (HR) managers. "Dynamic," "deep dive" and "leverage" were among the most overused and annoying business buzzwords cited by those polled. 

The survey was developed by Accountemps, the world's first and largest specialized staffing service for temporary accounting, finance and bookkeeping professionals. It was conducted by an independent research firm and is based on interviews with more than 600 HR managers at U.S. and Canadian companies with 20 or more employees. 

"When it comes to effective communication in the workplace, the importance of clarity cannot be stressed enough," said Dianne Hunnam-Jones, Canadian district president of Accountemps. "To avoid ambiguity and confusion when communicating, the use of buzzwords and industry jargon should be avoided in favour of straightforward and uncomplicated language." 

Managers were asked, "What is the most annoying or overused phrase or buzzword in the 
workplace today?" Their responses included: 
•"Out of pocket" 
•"Deep dive" 
•"Forward-thinking" 
•"Dynamic" 
•"Let me get back to you." 
•"Pick your brain" 
•"Employee engagement" 
•"LOL"

In what may be a sign of both employee burnout and improved job prospects, some of the phrases suggest workers now feel more comfortable venting about their workloads and salaries: 
•"It's not my job." 
•"It's above my pay grade." 
•"When am I going to get a raise?" 
•"I am overwhelmed." 
•"Crunch time"

Some buzzwords simply refuse to go away. These well-worn words and sayings also were cited in similar Accountemps surveys conducted in 2004 and 2009: 
•"Win-win" 
•"Value-added" 
•"Think outside the box." 
•"Leverage" 
•"At the end of the day" 
•"Circle back" 
•"Synergy"

http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/1406554/the-top-20-most-annoying-buzzwords-and-phrases-in-the-workplace


----------



## Gunshark (4 Sep 2014)

Haha nice post. Gotta love the phony crap around the office. How about "touch base", or "reconcile", or "regards"?

What about some common depressing phrases said by disheartened employees? These just kill me:

"Oh it's all good pensionable service."
"Maybe I'll win the lottery."


----------



## expwor (4 Sep 2014)

Do more with less

Tom


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Sep 2014)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Haha nice post. Gotta love the phony crap around the office. How about "touch base", or "reconcile", or "regards"?
> 
> What about some common depressing phrases said by disheartened employees? These just kill me:
> 
> ...



Or 'win-win' when it's nothing of the sort!


----------



## dapaterson (4 Sep 2014)

We've adopted a six sigma lean methodology as enablers for our transformation.

(In other words: we've cut a whole lot of things to pay the consultants whose lack of knowledge doesn't mean a lack of $2000+ per day billings)


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Sep 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> We've adopted a six sigma lean methodology as enablers for our transformation.
> 
> (In other words: we've cut a whole lot of things to pay the consultants whose lack of knowledge doesn't mean a lack of $2000+ per day billings)



Now you're talking... I love cleaning up after assignments like that


----------



## Spartan (4 Sep 2014)

Weird Al's _Mission Statement_ says it all: http://www.vevo.com/watch/weird-al-yankovic/mission-statement/USRV81400344


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (4 Sep 2014)

I always found the most soul crushing one was, "Make it happen".....


----------



## DAA (4 Sep 2014)

And my fav..... "transformation".


----------



## sidemount (4 Sep 2014)

Should try the most annoying military buzzwords and phrases 

like:
"tracking"
"seen"


anyone got some good ones


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Sep 2014)

sidemount said:
			
		

> Should try the most annoying military buzzwords and phrases
> 
> like:
> "tracking"
> "seen"



Disagree with "seen". Its an acknowledgement you have actually seen something when a proper target indication has been given using GRIT.

These should be banned:

BLUF
CUB
For your SA

I'm sure there are some more.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Sep 2014)

"sensemaking"


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Sep 2014)

So-to-speak.


----------



## Shamrock (5 Sep 2014)

"in order to" - or just say "to"


----------



## SeaKingTacco (5 Sep 2014)

Command centric.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (5 Sep 2014)

"capability"


----------



## Lightguns (5 Sep 2014)

"For your consideration and action, Sir"


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Sep 2014)

Socialise
Stakeholders
Holistic / synergistic / comprehensive


----------



## Haggis (5 Sep 2014)

"Lean forward".

To add to PPCLI Guy's trifecta: "Multidimensional".


----------



## x_para76 (5 Sep 2014)

"Impactful" even more annoying because it isn't actually a proper word!


----------



## Lightguns (5 Sep 2014)

I know it is low hanging fruit and I have already had a shot but.....irregardless.  A former CO, an educated man with multiple degrees used that so much and so often that the English teacher in the battery nearly broke down.


----------



## sidemount (5 Sep 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Disagree with "seen". Its an acknowledgement you have actually seen something when a proper target indication has been given using GRIT.
> 
> These should be banned:
> 
> ...



My beef isn't with the GRIT....thats fairly important.....I hate it when its said in repsonse to *anything* that is said at the shop


----------



## Biohazardxj (5 Sep 2014)

My former supervisor was very fond of saying...........

"Let me play devil's advocate."  and  "On board ship we use to......"


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Sep 2014)

sidemount said:
			
		

> My beef isn't with the GRIT....thats fairly important.....I hate it when its said in repsonse to *anything* that is said at the shop



Seen


8)


----------



## NavalMoose (5 Sep 2014)

"skill set"    just say skills fercrisake


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (5 Sep 2014)

for the staff guys there's "Fusion", "effects", and "joint". Extra points in Staff Bingo if you can get them all in the same sentence (ie- the fusion of joint effects"


----------



## Journeyman (5 Sep 2014)

"Roger that."    I'm content to use "yes"......or even just nod.


----------



## sidemount (5 Sep 2014)

General Disorder said:
			
		

> Seen
> 
> 
> 8)



jackass 

hahaha


----------



## Danjanou (5 Sep 2014)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Socialise
> Stakeholders
> Holistic / synergistic / comprehensive



Get rid of Holistic and about 80% of my work emails and 70% of our mission statement will disappear. I always thought it seemed appropriate for what I do and where I work as long as they were referring to a certain manual service offered at those other "Holistic" institutions all around the GTA.  8)


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Sep 2014)

"flash to bang"


----------



## s2184 (5 Sep 2014)

This word really irritates me when unfriendly or trouble making people in the work place say it to me.


My Friend!  :facepalm:


----------



## Journeyman (5 Sep 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> ....... those other "Holistic" institutions .....









    ;D


----------



## Kilo_302 (5 Sep 2014)

"incent"

and the worst: "reach out"


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Sep 2014)

*be advised*   hada guy that would say that in sitreps or contact reports.


----------



## Navy_Pete (5 Sep 2014)

I'm surprised there are only 20!

'Strategic Initiative'
'incentive'
'bottom up solution'
'Your feedback is important to us'
'communications outreach'

Also, second 'holistic'.  That to me seems redundant as it's the default approach; can't think I've ever been able to present a '60% solution' that ignores related external factors without being blessed with a new orifice.

Dilbert used to have an excellent random Mission Statement Generator which seems to be gone, but here is another good one; http://cmorse.org/missiongen

Pretty funny; sadly I think you could plug in a few DND favourites and use it directly.


----------



## sidemount (5 Sep 2014)

That generator makes my head hurt......so many words about nothing!  :facepalm:


haha


----------



## Lightguns (6 Sep 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "Roger that."    I'm content to use "yes"......or even just nod.



I plead Guilty!


----------



## Infanteer (6 Sep 2014)

Using "Sirs" and "Ma'ams" as salutations in emails has crept into our vernacular in the last decade.  Poor, sloppy English.

PLEASE STOP!  The plural of "Sir" is "Gentlemen" and the plural of "Ma'am" is "Ladies".


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Sep 2014)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Using "Sirs" and "Ma'ams" as salutations in emails has crept into our vernacular in the last decade.  Poor, sloppy English.
> 
> PLEASE STOP!  The plural of "Sir" is "Gentlemen" and the plural of "Ma'am" is "Ladies".



I'm guilty. Thank you for setting me straight.


----------



## quadrapiper (6 Sep 2014)

Regarding Sir or Ma'am, using either, or their plurals, as nouns: "The Sir said..."


----------



## Sully (6 Sep 2014)

This thread is checked!


----------



## chrisf (7 Sep 2014)

"on a go forward basis"


----------



## Hisoyaki (7 Sep 2014)

In the french corporate world, they have this phrase "valeur ajoutee" 

(literal translation "added value" ).


----------



## Haggis (7 Sep 2014)

Sully said:
			
		

> This thread is checked!



I'm going to "green light" that comment.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2014)

Investment opportunity.


----------



## dimsum (7 Sep 2014)

"Sirs et al".

"Thanks" to some folks recently returned from deployment, BLUF is now a common term too.  It took the rest of us at least a day to figure out what that meant.


----------



## Old EO Tech (7 Sep 2014)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> Regarding Sir or Ma'am, using either, or their plurals, as nouns: "The Sir said..."



Even worse, we had a female Tpt officer here at 1VP, and the infantry guys were always calling her "The Ma'am" like it was a proper noun :-/


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Sep 2014)

[quote author= 

The same guys who talk about 'Quad Slides' a lot, right?  ;D


----------

